# How long do aquariums last?



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Like the title says how may years can you expect to get out of an aquarium it you treat it right?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I am using an old tank of my parents thats over 20 years old (I remember it at least that far back and they probably had it before that). It spent probably at least 10 years out in the garage in Arizona (Hot and dry) and still works fine. I think they made things better back then though.

I know people who still use tanks tanks that are even older then that so if you treat them right and they were built well they should last a long time.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a ~14 year old 10g still in use. My LFS has tanks that are over 30 years old.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

My 85g was made in 1994, still works great.


----------



## kev82 (Feb 6, 2009)

The glass lasts (almost) forever. Silicone usually needs redoing after 10-20 years


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

If maintained properly, aquariums should last indefinitely. The only thing that could wear out would be the silicone, like kev82 said


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

As long as they have a hobbyist loving it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Since glass is just a supercooled liquid, not a crystalline substance, it is constantly flowing down so as to thicken the bottom and thin the top. That sets the limit for a glass aquarium - perhaps 2000 years. I suggest everyone verify the age of the glass when buying a used aquarium.:wink:


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> Since glass is just a supercooled liquid, not a crystalline substance, it is constantly flowing down so as to thicken the bottom and thin the top. That sets the limit for a glass aquarium - perhaps 2000 years. I suggest everyone verify the age of the glass when buying a used aquarium.:wink:


First off, a supercooled liquid is a liquid present below the freezing point, not a solid by any definition. Second, glass not being a solid is actually a myth that comes from people looking at old windows. Old windows are fatter on the bottom than they are on the top, which led people to assume it was still fluid, but it is actually a feature of the old glass pane manufacturing processes, where the panes were cast vertically and drooped.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My 5.5gal is going on 30 yrs... my 46gal is going on 10. My 10gals never seem to hold up as long for some reason, not really sure why?

Depends on the manufacterer, if the tank was full or empty, how the tank was maintained and stored...


----------



## kev82 (Feb 6, 2009)

kid creole said:


> First off, a supercooled liquid is a liquid present below the freezing point, not a solid by any definition. Second, glass not being a solid is actually a myth that comes from people looking at old windows. Old windows are fatter on the bottom than they are on the top, which led people to assume it was still fluid, but it is actually a feature of the old glass pane manufacturing processes, where the panes were cast vertically and drooped.


Seconded. This liquid thing is just a myth.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I'm using a 14g hex that is older than I am (23). My dad thinks he bought it about 30 years ago or so.

Only thing I've done is reseal it since the silicone was junk after being stored in an attic for 15+ years. 

Still use the original stand he built too!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Add a question*



lauraleellbp said:


> Depends on the manufacterer, _*if the tank was full or empty*_, how the tank was maintained and stored...


I have a 55g. that's 25 yrs. old and doing great.
O.K. lets add a question
Is your tank 1/2 full or 1/2 empty?

Personally I'll always want alittle more than I'll ever get / or have 
(But I'm very happy with what I've got :smile


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

My 29 gallon is 33 years old. I did have to reseal it several years ago, though. One of my 10 gallons is more than 20 years old.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

kev82 said:


> Seconded. This liquid thing is just a myth.


That's a relief! Now, I don't have to worry about how old the glass is.:thumbsup:


----------

